# Time After Time



## Dobra (Jan 14, 2017)

Watch and clock photography is my frequent activity, as here in England I belong to a watch and clock forum where piccies are a necessity. Here is one for a start







I bought it new.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 15, 2017)

Nice Accutron


----------

